# Mise en réseau Mac et iPhone 3Gs



## sam2008 (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis en train de me prendre la tête depuis 2 jours avec 2 applications cas identiques qui sont phonevoc et ivocabulary (pour apprendre du vocabulaire). Bref, le truc c'est que je dois envoyer ce vocabulaire via mon mac depuis un programme qui va avec mais aucun des 2 appli de mon iphone ne reconnait mon mac (ou vice-versa d'ailleurs). Je sais que c'est un problème de réseau, parce que la connexion doit se faire par le LAN, donc si quelqu'un sait comment configurer de telle sorte que l'iPhone et mon mac se coordonne ça m'aiderait beaucoup.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## tarte en pion ! (8 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux créer un réseau wifi par Mac OS X, dans le menu dans la barre de menu ou par les préférences système.
Mais il est certain qu'une petite recherche sur le sujet t'aurais permis de trouver cette solution aussi !

tep


----------

